# Baseboard rec



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

Never seen them like this


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

I saw a house in this area that had a similar setup. The house also had LV switch system.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Which two do you plug in to?


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

480sparky said:


> Which two do you plug in to?


I believe either two-- it is a two circuit setup. Neutral in the middle-- or you could use one as a switched recep.


----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

Dennis Alwon said:


> I believe either two-- it is a two circuit setup. Neutral in the middle-- or you could use one as a switched recep.


Yes neutral in middle hot on top and bottom


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

Is that more like a early verison of Wiremold ?

I know the early one did used to make with wood after that they switch over to metal verison.

But I don't recall that kind of style before.

Merci,
Marc


----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

frenchelectrican said:


> Is that more like a early verison of Wiremold ?
> 
> I know the early one did used to make with wood after that they switch over to metal verison.
> 
> ...


it really looks like it there were several rec. spaced about 18" apart


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Apparently wiremold has a similar product that can be order to look like baseboard. http://www.cableorganizer.com/wiremold/access-5000-raceways/


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

For some reason, that Wiremo;d product doesn't look to be as much of a pain in the ass like most Wiremold products:laughing:


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

A guy I used to work for told me stories about baseboards having a groove cut in the back of it and single conductors being installed in the grooves. Grounds were not installed. Now that was a baseboard of substance, not the stuff you see today.


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

InPhase277 said:


> For some reason, that Wiremo;d product doesn't look to be as much of a pain in the ass like most Wiremold products:laughing:


My 1st reaction was "wow, that's pretty cool". 

I wonder if it looks as nice in real life as it does in that picture?


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

hardworkingstiff said:


> My 1st reaction was "wow, that's pretty cool".
> 
> I wonder if it looks as nice in real life as it does in that picture?


Not if I did it I suppose. Every Wiremold strip I install ends up with mysterious hammer marks all over it.:whistling2:


----------



## BBS (Aug 19, 2009)

Looks like Wiremold found an easy way to make money. Their baseboard raceway would need to go everywhere in the house if the homeowner did not want mismatching baseboards. 
It'd look better if the cover plate mounted flush.


----------

